# Vet Visits



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie had his annual physical at the Vet's yesterday morning. The Dr. squats down to begin the exam (Willie is way too big to put up on the table), and Willie starts body slamming him, jumping up and down (bucking) and trying to kiss him. Wiggling all over with excitement, he is a tough patient to examine! 

The good news is that everything is fine! Ears - good. Eyes - good. Teeth - good. Ticker - good. Lungs - good. Toe nails - good. Microchip still in place (hasn't migrated) - check. Heartworm test - check. Fecal test - check. Distemper booster - check. I think that Willie is the only dog I've ever known who does not get even the least bit nervous at the Vet's office. He is just so excited to be around the people there! How does your V behave at the Vet's office??


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Same thing happens for us. The only way he calms down enough forthem to look at him properly is to put him up on the table.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley is so excited when she goes to the vet. She loves all the vet techs and they love her too. I thought she would be hesitant after being spayed but luckily that is not the case. Glad to hear Willie did so well at his checkup.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

so every vizsla loves the vet!!!!
My one as well,she is not really exited,but the first thing in the room,she jumps up the table and wanna lick the vet until he gives her a treat,and stands still he finishes his job!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Considering how generally fearful Rosie is, and how nervous she is around strangers and men in particular--she mostly likes the vet fine. The only time she gave them any trouble was when a vet tech surprised her by trying to put an id collar on her before her spay surgery a little abruptly, and Rosie got defensive but calmed right down and allowed it to be put on when the woman spoke to her in a sweet voice.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Axel also loves the vet and especially the tech who is very outgoing and friendly. He may change his tune once he gets neutered though.


----------

